# Dogs Poo solid then sloppy



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi - my dog does a solid normal poo and then a few mins later he might go again and it will be sloppy, not runny, just sloppy and soft.

any ideas why?

he seems very healthy, no change in his behaviour, loves his food and eats it all.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

raw bones or raw chicken wings are good for keeping things firm


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

It's pretty normal dont worry to much x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

What food is he on? try a little scrambled egg with every other meal???


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

My dog is like this so I wouldn't worry


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Zach does the same on walks, when we get to the park he'l do a big normal poo then five mins later he's doing a little sloppy one, no idea why but I've heard it happens a lot


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

It may allergies, this had happened with Jingi, now she is on a vet food only, and has been fine since!


----------



## jasps (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it possible that you could be over-feeding your dog?

I have had a similar problem with my dog, I have gradually reduced his food and now he is spot on.

Adam


----------



## funkydogstuff (Jan 26, 2009)

Adam is correct this usually happens because of slight overfeeding. Dont worry..
Seth


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

agree with the above posts, its possibly down to slight overfeeding.


----------



## xXLoveDogs4EverXx (Feb 2, 2016)

He might have small bowel diarrhea.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine do this too & personally I think the first poo has been in the bowel for longer so has firmed up (waiting to be deposited on a walk) 
& subsequent poos haven't had the chance to firm up.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Really? I'm so surprised that everyone is saying "it's fine, it's normal, mine does it too" 
If that happened to me every day, I would be at the doctor!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 7 years old, hopefully the problem is resolved by now !


----------

